# I'm coloring my hair tonight and I'm nervous!



## eightthirty (Mar 31, 2006)

I've let my color grow out for some time now. I have about 4 inches in roots! BLECH!  I want to lighten my hair to a more natural brown because I'm sick of the red. My hair looks nothing like my avatar, so I'm pretty sure it will come out looking fab! My hair right now.....HORRIBLE. It looks ashy and dull. Here's the color I bought.

I'll post before and after pics tonight!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 31, 2006)

I can't wait to see the pics, Mel!! I'm sure you're gonna look hot in that color!


----------



## sherice (Mar 31, 2006)

yeah i cant wait to see the pics! That color looks great! :w00t:


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 31, 2006)

it's always a little scary doing it your self isn't it!!!!!!

have fun...post pics soon!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 31, 2006)

What color is your natural hair? (Or your root area anyways... ) That looks like a pretty light color -- just wondering b/c sometimes you won't really see any major difference if your hair is dark. :wassatt:


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 1, 2006)

That's a pretty color. :smilehappyyes: Good luck, Melissa.


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 1, 2006)

I think that color will look really stunning on you.Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## Becka (Apr 1, 2006)

Melissa the color you chose looks great!! Looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## Marisol (Apr 1, 2006)

Can't wait to see the before/after pictures.


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 1, 2006)

Can't wait to see the new color!


----------



## LVA (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey M ... how did your hair color come out!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah!! Post pics!! :w00t:


----------



## peekaboo (Apr 1, 2006)

Can't wait to see pics Melissa! How did it turn out?


----------



## Marisol (Apr 2, 2006)

Where are the pictures Mel?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 2, 2006)

I can't wait to see a picture.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 2, 2006)

I wanna see some pics, Mel!! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## kellianne76 (Apr 2, 2006)

Don't be nervous, I'm sure your hair will turn out great!


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 3, 2006)

Pics!


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 5, 2006)

Bump! How did your hair turn out? I don't think we have that particular Revlon product over here in Europe...we want to see!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah! I'm curious! :w00t:


----------



## lollipop (Apr 5, 2006)

Dittooo :icon_smil


----------



## Marisol (Apr 6, 2006)

Melissaaaaaaaaaa... where are the before and after shots?


----------



## Becka (Apr 6, 2006)

Melissa ....... how did it go ?????


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 6, 2006)

I kid. I kid. But we would like to see your pics! So bring 'em!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 6, 2006)

OMG!! LMAO!!!! :laughno:


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 6, 2006)

For real!?? I'm such a lazy a$$! I'm sorry yall! I'll get them up by the weekend. I am the world's biggest procrastinator. I know Lisa thinks she holds that title, but I'm sure this isn't the only instance yall have wondered what the he!! I was doing!!

Gosh.....I feel bad.....Maybe I can get up the energy to post them tonight. I feel such a punk!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 6, 2006)

Nah --- we're just impatient! :w00t: lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes, i'm a Professional Procrastinator so I understand. I'm also impatient like Janelle said so HURRY UP!

Btw, i'm doing something different with my hair tomorrow. I'm not sure what since I like to do drastic things on the spur of the moment.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 6, 2006)

Yay! Keep me posted Lisa!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 6, 2006)

I think yr right.....I don't really see a major difference, but I do see a bit more red has disappared. I've found it hard to find pics that the red doesn't reflect in. I need to shower, dry and straighten my hair to show yall! I need a natural light pic otherwise the flash just brings out the red. Grrrrr. I had a horrendous day at work, so I haven't been on MUT and all I wanna do is post!!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 6, 2006)

LOVE IT!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 6, 2006)

lol sooooo.... POST!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## Becka (Apr 6, 2006)

pics Melissa, pics pics pics! I can't believe you get us all excited like this then make us wait :icon_eek:


----------



## Marisol (Apr 7, 2006)

Pics!


----------



## LVA (Apr 9, 2006)

lol .... how many days has it been now since this thread was started ....

i'm so anxious to see the results!!

.... Melissa ... i hate u 4 messing w/my feelings like this ... hic hic


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 29, 2006)

It's been several months since I tried that color and never posted pics. This time I went for a dark ash blonde to cancel out the red. It worked and my hair is now brownish - I guess - I like it, though. The red is GONE!! I'll lighten it just a bit more next time until it's back to my natural light golden brown and I'll been done with dramatic haircolor forever (or at least awhile until I start greying) .Here's a closer pic.

Just an FYI, I've been away alot because we've got ALOT of stuff going at home and work. At work there have been lots of firings and hirings (I'm training) and even working overtime which is highly unusual. Also, the FBI raid from months ago has proceeded to indictments of several now former company employees....so needless to say, it's been CRAZY. Home is another story....I'll get into that later.

Hugs!!


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 29, 2006)

the color really brings out your eyes, red dye is the hardest to get out


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 29, 2006)

You look just lovely! The honey color gives a glow to your whole face...:7b:


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you, ladies!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 30, 2006)

Mel, you look great! I love the color! Uh, what's this about FBI raids and everything?! I haven't always been around you know! Wow! You look great though, and I love the new avatar!!!


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 30, 2006)

i think the color looks great on you!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 30, 2006)

Looks hot on ya!


----------



## Maja (Jun 30, 2006)

You look great Melissa!


----------

